# Felted Animals on Old Worn Brushes, Very Cool!



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2018)

I thought these were so neat, unique artistic talent!  More pictures here.  



> I am a needle felt artist from a small  village on the Northumbrian coast in the UK surrounded by castles, cats  and copious amounts of tea.I  find old, beaten up, heavily used brushes that nobody would look twice  at and bring them back to life with tiny animals stabbed to life with  wool, creating whimsical pieces filled with life, curiosity, and danger.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 10, 2018)

Very unique and awesome talent .
Thanks for posting  these.
Very cool.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 10, 2018)

Ha  Ha !    Clever.


----------



## jujube (Jul 10, 2018)

I would kill for a few of those!


----------

